# How to add photos?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have the same problem. Any answers please?


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I have problems with the normal uploader also. On the bottom right you should have a Basic Uploader link. I'm not sure if it's there if you haven't typed anything, or after you do. Try the basic, that's the only way I can get it to work. Then just add text after.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The simplest solution is to open a free http://photobucket.com/ account, upload your photos to that site, and then link them here.

If you want a step-by-step guide, see post #8 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265081-Photo-pragram


----------



## BoiseBeekeeper (May 10, 2012)

MrHappy said:


> ... On the bottom right you should have a Basic Uploader link.


The basic uploader worked. Thank you.


----------

